# feeding your hav.



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my hav is a very picky eater. he will only eat next to me. if i am watching tv, he will pickup a piece of food, carry it to the family room and eat it. so, because he's such a picky eater and i am lucky if he eats one meal a day, i will pick up his bowl and move it to the family room. he's eats away but, the food has to be on the floor, not in his bowl. if i don't put a handful of food on the floor, he won't eat so, that's what i do. does anyone else have a crazy eating havanese or am i the only lucky one? part of me feels like i should stop my crazy behavior and just let try to eat like a regular dog but i've tried that before and he won't eat. he only eats 1/2 cup of food a day so it's not like it's a huge bowl of dry food.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Have you read _The Havanese _by Diane Klumb? She has a whole chapter on eating. In short, Django sounds like a typical Hav! I don't cater to my dogs' fussy eating habits. Martha is one that would prefer to haul her food, mouthful by mouthful, to the living room carpet so she can rest her back against the sofa, but I don't really want a bunch of food in there. If she is hungry, she will eat when I feed them.

I feed them twice a day and keep the food down for 20 minutes and then remove it. If any of them skip a meal or even two days of eating, I don't worry. They always eat by the end of the second day or the beginning of the third.

Have you tried giving Django some set meal times and remove the food if he doesn't eat?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a very picky, finicky Hav...and I definately cater to her! So, you probably do not want my advice...but I can relate. 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Kara!

I was thinking about this a little more and I was reminded of Elaine's very strong caution to me when I got my first Hav. She warned me to be very careful because Havanese will definitely _train *you* _if you let them. I've found that to be true on many occasions. You all have to meet Tinky sometime. She would train anyone in a heartbeat! Even during our obedience lessons, she will decide to teach _me_ how to train her and will huff out loud if I don't do it right, meaning_ her _way. :laugh:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh... I get the 'HUFF', yes...indeed! LOL, Guch doesn't get her way all the time, but it just drives me CRAZY when she goes into fasting mode. I can't take it. lol

I guess it is similar to other relationships w/ spouses and children...You just sort of have to pick your battles, ya know? Win some, lose some?! lol

Although, this morning I did put down eggs for breakfast and I know she won't eat them, but I still try every now and then!

I'd love to meet Tinky! She sounds like a hoot! LOL

Kara


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

I have also had eating problems with Emma. She will be 7 months old the day after Christmas. We have gone from eating her kibble , prefering it to be on a plate rather than a bowl. we recently transitioned from Royal canin dry to puppy formula blue buffalo with success, but sometimes she prefers it to be enhanced with a little moist. 
One day i sat on the floor of the kitchen crying in despair because she wasn't
eating and all of my tricks weren't working. So i called my vet to get the real clafification on this eating thing... I can make myself nuts by trying to figure out why or when will she eat or stick to a regular regime and not make myself go nuts. 
So now I put food down sometimes she totally skips the morning food, but will eat the evening stuff, somedays she only eats a 1/2 cup... The bigger picture is that she is not undernourished ... and I am not loosing my mind and stressing when she decides to not eat. I have never had such a changeable little pet that surely likes to mix things up!!!!
Yea I totally understand about the Hav training for the Humans....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

If I'm not in the same room w/her while she's eating, Tori (who's almost 5 mos. old) will take a bite in her mouth, come to see where I am, eat what she's got when she finds me, then go back and eat for awhile on her own. If I don't return to the kitchen within her time frame, she'll repeat the scene. If I stay in the kitchen while she's eating, she eats very nicely out of her bowl.

Lately, she's decided she's not always hungry for dinner and will sometime leave quite a bit in her bowl. She is always eager for breakfast, though. I think it's the half an egg yolk that does the trick for her then. She goes absolutely nuts for it!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella is the same way. She has to eat in my bathroom and I have to put the food in little piles on the floor. She then does this ritual. She will circle the food, stares at it, walk over, walk away, walk back and push her nose along the floor up to the food over and over. Eventually, she eats part of it but prefers to be hand fed the rest! She waits until my other 2 hav's are done eating and then eats in front of them, flaunting her food! It is so strange, but if I don't do it this way she goes days without eating.

Freddie and Scudder are picky at times, but if I put grizzly salmon oil in the food, they eat .


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have given up trying to figure out the eating habits of these dogs. When I had my big dogs, when I put the food down, they ate. These guys are totally different. If they don't eat, I don't worry anymore. They have both gained weight, so I guess they are getting enough nourishment. 

I remember something the pediatrician once said to me when I was worried about my kids. He said they will not starve themselves. When they are hungry, they will eat. So, I pass that theory along to the dogs. It is much easier.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

My 3 guys had me "doing the food dance". Not eating dry food if it didn't have something yummy on top, i.e. wet food, rice, chicken or broth etc.
Then they each wanted the other's food and it went on and on... Just like Diane's book. They got pickier and pickier.

(They eat high quality food, Innova. )

So I decided to wait the darlings out. It took a few days of my being steadfast and looking at unfinished dishes. Then they stopped being so picky.

Now they each get 1/3 cup of dry food in the am and pm.They seem to love this dog food now.

Most of the time they eat it right up. If it isn't gone in 20 min. I take the dish up and then they eat well at dinnertime.
I feed them in their crates.
They do run and check each other's dishes when they finish eating to see if there 's anything better in the others' dishes. It is hilarious.

They seem healthy and well-nourished, although the trainer told me that Chico and Magee (Schnoodle)could be a bit trimmer. I was giving them 1/2 cup twice a day and he said that was too much. So I reduced it a bit.

Well, that's my food story, I'm off to do some Christmas shopping.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

My breeder told me the same thing; that Havs can be very picky but I could make it a lot worse by catering to her. So now I put her food down twice a day, pick it up after 15-20 min and don't worry about what was or wasn't eaten. I was always of the opinion my kids wouldn't starve themselves to death and I'm sure Tessa won't either. However, like many here, she will only eat if I am in the room or within sight. 

For a while she used to approach her food as if it were alive....stretching toward it sniffing and giving little baby growls, backing up and going forward repeatedly, then she'd try to tip the bowl over with her nose or at least knock some of the kibble out on the floor, then she'd finally settle down and eat. It was hilarious.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy used to be so very picky, it drove me nuts. I kept changing kibble, changing the canned food I added, always added meat or chicken....sigh. He drove me crazy. Then we switched to home cooked and it's like I have a new dog. He can't wait to eat, ceans his food dish and is always ready for seconds. lol Once I almost ran out of homecooked, so I had to give them kibble with what remained of the home made. Romeo and Brandy ate great as usual, but Bugsy walked away from his food.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

I must be lucky "Boo" does the food dance every time and reminds me if Im late with the Timberwolf kibble. I have noticed that during our classes he is fussy about his treats though...right now string Cheese is working wonders!!! He did start out taking a few pieces out of his bowl and walking away but I put the stop to that one quickly as I kept finding them around the house...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick INHALES his food each and every time. He is not picky at all. However, when he was on Merrick's I would get that a lot... half eaten or 3/4 of the way eaten kibble all the time. Since switching him to Fromm's I have never had him skip a meal or not lick his plate clean. He will even go back to lick and lick and lick if I don't pick it back up right away. Like the bowl will magically refill itself. LOL.

I call him my perpetually hungry boy.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina said:


> He will even go back to lick and lick and lick if I don't pick it back up right away. Like the bowl will magically refill itself. LOL.
> 
> I call him my perpetually hungry boy.


OMG, Bugsy will do the same thing if I leave the the dish sitting out.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

this is too funny. glad to hear i'm not alone. i have tried the food down twice a day for 20 minutes but he won't eat and then if 12hrs have passed, he throws up because his belly is empty and what little treats i'll give him aren't enough to fill his bellly. i know, they won't starve but i'd rather move his food than have him throw up. i think i will continue to leave the food out but let him eat out of the bowl only in the kitchen, not move it from room to room. see how it goes from there!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

I leave a bowl of dry out for my two Hav's to eat whenever they are hungry. Sophie likes to lick her dry food before she eats it (weird Hav) and both of them will hold and not eat until I come home if I am gone for most of the day.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo is basically a very good eater, although lately I've noticed the big dogs tend to go back and forth between the three bowls (in different parts of the kitchen) and he sometimes seems to get closed out. I'm going to have to monitor it closer, however he's certainly not skinny.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash had always eaten with great Joy. But Jasper has always been a problem child. and then Cash got a little kibble picky from watching Jasper. I want my boys to enjoy their food. So I too did the kibble switching game, adding bits of meats, etc. and then I switched to Natures Variety frozen raw medallions. (which I cook) But I also wanted them to eat one meal of kibble-- So I read somewhere (I think lea benjimin's surviving your dogs adolescence) that instead of taking the food away feed them less. So what I started doing was feeding them about 1/2 of what they should be getting of the medallions at night and then offering them kibble in the morning. And you know since I have been doing this they have both been eating both the kibble and their medallions on schedule every day. I like it because I don't have to worry about them starving (jassy used to vomit bile from not eating) and I sometimes think they get in the habit if not eating- and this gets them in the habit of eating at a regular time. I also was able to notice difference's in energy if they ate only one and not the other--- for instance- Cash does better on higher protein- (the medallions) but Jasper has more energy if he has more carbs (from the kibble) So it got me to add greenbeans and potatoes to his evening meal-- And cash just gets greenbeans with his medallions. So just food for thought maybe your picky eaters need more or less protein.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I can totally see how Havs can be picky eaters!! I spotted it in Bonnie very early, but I feed more like Kimberly. Right now I've taken to using a feeding molecule toy, so she has to work at getting her meal (Eukanuba kibble). She enjoys the challenge; it's a fun game and it's supposed to be good to mentally exercise puppies (heard that from a trainer).
I'm pretty strict I guess. LOL. That's how I am with my kids too. Tee-hee.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

After reading this thread, I can see _*I was *_secretly being trained by my Havs! I prepare their food for them exactly as they like it so I know they have full bellies, and plan my first cup of coffee around sitting on the floor with them while they eat. ound: Duh! These little devils are so smart!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Littlebuddy,

My Beamer used to be the pickiest eater in the Hav community! lol
I tried every kibble on the market.. hahaha
Beamer has not missed a meal since putting him on the NV raw food. he loves it so much he would eat the plate if he could.. lol

Sooo... why not try the raw?? I bet he will like it!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

CinnCinn said:


> After reading this thread, I can see _*I was *_secretly being trained by my Havs! I prepare their food for them exactly as they like it so I know they have full bellies, *and plan my first cup of coffee around sitting on the floor with them while they eat*. ound: Duh! These little devils are so smart!


Ohmygosh Cindy, that part about planning your first cup of coffee on the floor totally made me laugh. I can totally picture someone doing that!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Cindy, that's exactly where had my up of coffee when we first brought Tessa home. Now she allows me to sit at the table ound:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

HELP! I'm laughing and I can't get up!! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you know guys- I don't care what Cesar says. I like being owned by my Havs!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy said:


> you know guys- I don't care what Cesar says. I like being owned by my Havs!!!!


Me too!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Me three!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Me four, but I will admit, I just put the expen back up to be able to feed Izzy and keep the food in one area!! I have to watch over her like a hawk because she will take the food, lay it down on the floor, wait until our lab tries to get it, then snatch it up and run with it. Then she does it again....never eating, and if Kai got it, she'd come back for another piece!! Kai is on very expensive food for her allergies and I was worn out trying to keep her from eating Izzy's food. So, up went the expen yesterday and she ate last night and this morning without all the theatrics. I still had to be in the same room, but at least I can ENJOY my coffee while it's hot!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I switched Bogart and Brando to Raw from Tollden Farms and they are doing great. They seem to love it. The best thing about it though is that their poops are like little rabbit poops. Tiny hard pebbles. It's great and if they go in the house, you just pick it up. No mess!

If you go to the Tollden Farms website they have a story about a dog that suffered from severe allergies and they chart his success week by week with a raw food diet. Quite amazing really.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

My girl is the same way! I do think it is a (mostly) small breed thing. My Shih-Tzu is the same way(however she hasnt "trained" me, she just wont eat, Hailey sure has tried her darndest to though) However My Cavalier eats anything and everything. Anyways, to the point. I work at a pet store, and *thinking* I knew alot about dogs, considering Ive been involved with them since I was 9(and, of course, being a "know-it-all teenager helped too  ), I was always one of the go to people when customers had dog questions, however I didnt really know much about foods/ingrediants. One of my bosses, a dog food genous(and yes, I know, I cant spell  ) taught me alot about dog foods. Well, my dogs were on Iams, and lets just say they didnt change foods fast enough!

Both with my own dogs, and with Customer's dogs, I have learnd that dogs have an uncanny way of knowing what is good for them. If you would sit out four bowls of food, one of Pedigree, one of Iams, one of Eukanuba(Eukanuba is about = to Iams ingrediants wise) and a food like Wellness or Innova, I would almost garentee that most all of the dogs would choose the Wellness/Innova type food. I switched my kids to Instinct, by Natures Variaty, and I couldnt believe the differnce! 

On the slow days at work, I have been doing some research, looking at ingrediants/fat content/protein amount, etc, in differnt dog foods. I have them all listed, so if you would be interested in the list, e-mail me and I will give it to you. Its a little long to post on here


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

AgilityHav said:


> My girl is the same way! I do think it is a (mostly) small breed thing. My Shih-Tzu is the same way(however she hasnt "trained" me, she just wont eat, Hailey sure has tried her darndest to though) However My Cavalier eats anything and everything. Anyways, to the point. I work at a pet store, and *thinking* I knew alot about dogs, considering Ive been involved with them since I was 9(and, of course, being a "know-it-all teenager helped too  ), I was always one of the go to people when customers had dog questions, however I didnt really know much about foods/ingrediants. One of my bosses, a dog food genous(and yes, I know, I cant spell  ) taught me alot about dog foods. Well, my dogs were on Iams, and lets just say they didnt change foods fast enough!
> 
> Both with my own dogs, and with Customer's dogs, I have learnd that dogs have an uncanny way of knowing what is good for them. If you would sit out four bowls of food, one of Pedigree, one of Iams, one of Eukanuba(Eukanuba is about = to Iams ingrediants wise) and a food like Wellness or Innova, I would almost garentee that most all of the dogs would choose the Wellness/Innova type food. I switched my kids to Instinct, by Natures Variaty, and I couldnt believe the differnce!
> 
> On the slow days at work, I have been doing some research, looking at ingrediants/fat content/protein amount, etc, in differnt dog foods. I have them all listed, so if you would be interested in the list, e-mail me and I will give it to you. Its a little long to post on here


Just to go http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/ It rates food based on ingredients.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

My Hav's have been on Duck and Potatoe, only because my Aussie (whom we lost in Oct) had bad food allergies. At times I had tried changing my Hav's to a different brand, but they wouldn't eat anything but the Duck and Potatoe. All in all I think it is good to stay away from corn, wheat, white rice, egg and any artificial ingrediants. I also found that just because a food had a high rating, doesn't mean my dogs will eat it. It takes a while to find what works good for your dog...


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my dog was eating duck and sweet potatoe as well, my groomer noticed he'd been a little off the past few groomings, said she thought something was bothering him from the inside out. i switched to wellness chicken and he's a new dog. she thought the duck and sweet potatoes was a very heavy dog food for his little size. it worked because ofhis beef allergy but the wellness seems to be liter on his belly, plus his poops are more regular and he's runs like clockwork! trial and error. it took me 4 different foods before i put him on the duck and then another 2 before he took to the chicken wellness.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

So here's a question for you if your hav skips a meal...

Do you keep treats --snacks(jerky, etc.) away from them until they eat their next meal later in the day?

Havee put his nose up at breakfast today. I took it away after 20 min. I know right now he'll gobble up a jerky treat in a flash. But if I give it to him, will he think that he can do this all the time--get a treat mid day if he doesn't eat his breakfast?

I'm TRYING not to be trained by my hav!:frusty: What would you do?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

In the past I would cook him up a nice 8oz Sirloin steak topped with cheese to enjoy in fear that he would starve himself to death. lol

But I have learnt much since being on this forum.. 

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, hold off on treats unless it's something that he usually gets. Or if you will be having a training session. Kubrick always gets a biscuit (or half usually) after dinner and when I leave the house he gets one piece of boiled chicken breast and one small piece of jerky. But that's our ritual and he knows it's not because he skipped a meal (hasn't happened yet - he's a little porker). If you do it every day, give it to him, if not I will wait until dinner. He won't starve.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Lina, I agree with you. That's just what I was inclined to do. Thanks!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Beamer said:


> In the past I would cook him up a nice 8oz Sirloin steak topped with cheese to enjoy in fear that he would starve himself to death. lol
> 
> But I have learnt much since being on this forum..
> 
> Ryan


Hey Ryan...are you implying I haven't learned as much as you?!? ound:Ahem, as I thaw out a sirloin steak for later  heh.

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara!

I would never imply that!:biggrin1: I guess I got lucky with the Raw though - HE LOVES it!
With that said though, it is pretty exspensive as far as dog food goes!! About $50 a month. But he's worth it!

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

$50 a month?!? That's more than I spend on steak and lamb  

Remember, I DID try the raw and she wouldn't eat it! and yep...that stuff is expensive. She liked the NV Bison Bone though.

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I've noticed many of you give your Havs jerky treats so I'm assuming it's something they love. I'm not all that familiar with dog jerky but I know human jerky is full of nitrates and sodium. Where do you get the jerky for your dogs? Brand name?

Thanks!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, I buy Bailey's K9 Jerky. It is made by Karen of Kokomo Havanese (http://kokomohavanese.com/wst_page13.html). Kubrick goes crazy for it! He loves loves loves it. I don't buy any from the store because I'm always worried that it comes from China. Karen makes hers herself and it's all USDA beef, so I like that.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lina, thanks for the link!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JanB said:


> I've noticed many of you give your Havs jerky treats so I'm assuming it's something they love. I'm not all that familiar with dog jerky but I know human jerky is full of nitrates and sodium. Where do you get the jerky for your dogs? Brand name?
> 
> Thanks!


Jan,

I make it!  I bought a really nice dehydrator and I buy the bulk packages of chicken breast at the store! Here's the dehydrator that Tessa *NEEDS*:

http://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/...th-26-hour-Timer-3926T-28-37-regular-prod.htm

(The extra $30 is well WORTH the timer!)

Anyhow, Selling points: It is made in America, and I save a fortune! There is nowhere to get it locally, so I'd have to have it shipped. Well, I only know of Bailey's Jerky.

You can make all sorts of treats, dried liver, turkey, apples, sweet potatos, etc...

You sold?

ound:

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Well gosh, Kara, far be it from me to keep something from Tessa that she NEEDS :biggrin1:

I've bookmarked it and will look into it. I suppose I should try the jerky first to see if she even likes it. Although I've never met a dog that didn't like meat


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori gives 2 paws up for Bailey's Jerky, too! The good thing for us, is we get it directly from Karen and don't have to pay for shipping :whoo:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Kara!
> 
> I would never imply that!:biggrin1: I guess I got lucky with the Raw though - HE LOVES it!
> With that said though, it is pretty exspensive as far as dog food goes!! About $50 a month. But he's worth it!
> ...


I spend more than that. Let's see with two dogs it breaks down to...
2 x 8lb pack of chicken patties - 16 patties in a bag, one patty a day.
$34.99 x 2 = $70 
2 x 4lb bag of chicken necks - $7.99 x2 = $18 
3lb bag of beef bones - $9.99 (I think)

Wow almost a $100 a month on food for two guys. But if they stay healthy and don't need to visit the vet as often, that's a no brainer.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,

Why do you give chicken necks plus the patties? Is there something in the necks thats a good suppliment?

I have also tried the Tollen Farms sample patties, but found they were more sloppy than the NV. Once thawed the NV keeps there shape and you just cut it up, whereas the TF turns into a runny mess of blood and guts.. lol We have also tried the Healthy Paws and they are also soft and runny.

Does the TF have a frequent buyer card? The NV does.. buy 10 get 1 free.

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Never heard of NV. What is the full name. I like Tollden for a few reasons. One, came highly recommended and two, I did read their website thoroughly and liked what I read. I had also talked to Jennifer from Tollden via email a few times and she was very helpful and responded to questions late into the evening.

I don't find it a runny mess really. I thaw the patty for 24hrs in the fridge take it out and cut it in half. You are right that they aren't firm but I wouldn't really expect them to be since it's just ground meat.

As for the chicken necks they say that raw meaty bones should make up about 60% of the diet. So I feed each dog a half patty in the morning and 2 or 3 chicken necks in the evening.


> Raw meaty bones provide nutritious marrow, amino acids/protein, essential fatty acids, fibre, enzymes, antioxidants and a vast array of species-appropriate minerals and vitamins all in a usable form.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Daniel,

NV is Natures Variety. They are in the standup freezer section at Global, not in the chests where the TF is. Yeah, they must add something to the NV raw to make it more firm I bet...

I'm going to try the bones and the necks this wknd and see what Beamer thinks..

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

When I first gave the chicken necks to Bogart and Brando, Brando just dove in and started eating but Bogart looked at me like ..what the hell am I supposed to do with this? But he figured it out and now loves them. The second time I gave Brando the chicken necks he was going to try to walk off to the living room with it but I wanted him to stay in the kitchen so I tried to grab him. The little bugger thought I was trying to take his food so rather than give it up he just swalled the whole thing down lol. It scared the life out of me. I called Global and spoke to Chris who said it's ok. His dogs which are larger barely chew them and just swallow them. Sure enough he was fine. Didn't slow him down a bit. Bogart loves to crunch them right down but I think Brando can't quite crunch them yet as he's only 6 months. He chews them down quite a bit then just swallows them. 

Each time a bag of the patties is finished I am going to rotate to another meat such as Lamb or Venison but always feed the chicken necks in the evenings.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's a problem I've had come up recently. I put Tessa's food down twice a day. She'll nibble on it for a while, I put it up after 20 min. Same at night. But now she goes over to where we feed her and whine for her food sometimes as quickly as 15 min after I put it up. But there is no set time she does this, it's entirely random. She doesn't empty her bowl so I know it's not that I'm not offering her enough food. I don't have the heart to not feed her if she's hungry but I do think she's "training" me, plus any idea of a schedule is out the window.

Any advice?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

If you dog likes to nibble on the food throughout the day rather than eating at two set times, there's nothing wrong with that at all. Some dogs are nibblers and some like mine like to devour everything in sight in the shortest amount of time possible lol

I wouldn't really worry about it unless it's affecting the health or there's weight loss.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

No, no health problems, I'm not really worried about that; it just makes predicting the poops during housetraining difficult! I guess I had hopes that between several dogs and 2 (now grown) kids I could have ONE of them on some sort of a schedule, lol!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know, Jan. 

I wish Gucci would go whine for food! lol, I'd be shocked. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to give Tessa more if it is only 15 min. or so after she ate, maybe she likes to take an 'Intermission' for dinnertime, ehh?

Or...she's looking for ways to get attention. 

And, yep..it sounds like you are being trained, my dear. totally.

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I don't know, Jan.
> 
> I wish Gucci would go whine for food! lol, I'd be shocked. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to give Tessa more if it is only 15 min. or so after she ate, maybe she likes to take an 'Intermission' for dinnertime, ehh?
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Oh well, good thing I love her so


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Daniel,

Today I went out and bought the 3lb Beef neck bones by Healthy Paws.
Are these the ones you buy for your guys? or do you get the TF bones? (which i did not see?)

I bought the small breed ones... do you get the toy or small?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

If she is a nibbler, how about trying to feed her three times a day: breakfast, lunch and dinner?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

juliav said:


> Jan,
> 
> If she is a nibbler, how about trying to feed her three times a day: breakfast, lunch and dinner?


Well, you know, I don't know why...I guess I was just blindly following the "instruction manual" that says twice a day  I could try that for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I was feeding Bugsy 3 times a day up until he was 8 months old, when I felt that he was ready to give up his noon meal. Give it a shot, you can always go back to feeding twice a day.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

That reminded me of my pom. She got scared because a plate made a loud noise on the tile and wouldn't eat from a plate again. Have you tried putting some food on a paper towel?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We have a store near us that makes the BEST roasted chicken. I brought it home the other night and put the bag on the kitchen counter. Well, the two dogs just stared up at the bag and whined. So, I'm going to try that to wean them off the Little Cesars.

Right now I am giving them a combo of Fromm's Chicken a la Veg and EVO red meat kibble with 1/2 of a LC.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> That reminded me of my pom. She got scared because a plate made a loud noise on the tile and wouldn't eat from a plate again. Have you tried putting some food on a paper towel?


If I tried that with Tessa she would have a ball shredding that paper towel...it's one of her favorite "toys", lol!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Hey Daniel,
> 
> Today I went out and bought the 3lb Beef neck bones by Healthy Paws.
> Are these the ones you buy for your guys? or do you get the TF bones? (which i did not see?)
> ...


Hey Ryan, I was at Global today and bought the Lamb Patties and small beef marrow bones. I also restocked on the chicken necks from TF. I bought all TF stuff. TF products are in both freezers closer to the counter. I haven't tried the beef necks. I was knda shocked at how much more the lamb patties were compared to the chicken. I think they were like $10 more. But I want to rotate the patties through all the various different meats.

I'm having some family over tomorrow for a small diner before the big one on Christmas. I figured I"d thaw out some beef marrow bones so the boys have something to chew while we are stuffing ourselves with prime rib.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Daniel,

Oh, I guess i got the wronf bones.. lol
There seems to be sao much meat on the neck bones i bought. Is there lots of meat on the TF bones? When you give your guys the bones, do you give them full portions of meals, or less? since they are eating so much extra from the bones??

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Ryan,

With the chicken necks I feed them 2 or 3 depending on the size. That's their only dinner. For the mornings I get them their half patties. I actually sent an email to TF and asked them if what I was feeding was appropriate for my dogs age and weight since I don't have a scale at home. For an adult male it's supposed to be 2-3% of their weight and for a puppy between 6-10months or so 5-6% of their weight. I'm not sure what the approx weight of each chicken neck is so I emailed them a question. I was told what I was feeding was appropriate but obviously watch the weight and adjust.

I now try to give them recreational bones to chew 3-4 times a week since they needed a bit more chewing relief. I bought some beef marrow bones which come in a small size. Much much smaller than the smalll beef bones I bought. I didn't realize they come so small. The beef bones had quite a bit of meat on them. 

I'm trying to give my guys a good variety. I'm still working it out but I think I have it down pretty well now. I think the only thing missing was the recreational bones. The first ones I bought were huge so I didn't feed them as often. But the beef marrow ones are pretty small so it should be fine to give them more frequently.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Ryan,

I went to the TF website and noticed that the Beef necks are recreational bones not raw meaty bones. So in your case those would not be a substitute for a meal. The raw meaty bones you want to feed are chiken necks, turkey necks, or rabbit pieces.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Well I gave Beamer his first meaty bone just now and he's slowly workng on it. For the first few minutes I dont think he knew what to make of it.. lol

He has yet to move it off the towel i put down - here's to hoping!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, now he is just sitting down and staring at it.. and wimpering at it... ??????
I think he is highly confused by this new object.. lol

Ok, now he's back at it... lol


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a cute photo. That's a mighty big bone for a little guy. Robin, who pops in now and then to the forum feeds her dogs a raw diet and has some of the cutest photos of them working on their meals. Especially her puppies. 
I tried giving my girls each a pigs foot one time. Sedona figured it out pretty quickly and settled in to chewing. McKenna never did quite get what she was supposed to do with it. Either that, or she simply didn't like it. I need to try getting them each one of the Nature's Variety raw bones.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

juliav said:


> Bugsy used to be so very picky, it drove me nuts. I kept changing kibble, changing the canned food I added, always added meat or chicken....sigh. He drove me crazy. Then we switched to home cooked and it's like I have a new dog. He can't wait to eat, ceans his food dish and is always ready for seconds. lol Once I almost ran out of homecooked, so I had to give them kibble with what remained of the home made. Romeo and Brandy ate great as usual, but Bugsy walked away from his food.


I found this to be true...I had to switch to homecooking because Missy was so sensitve and when I did I mixed it with Casper's food and they both love to eat now. Iam thinking maybe that dog food is just not very good...and honestly for the price of it now a days, I think homecooking is more affordable. They have been eating solid gold dog food also with some home cooking now.

Julia, I just got that book yesterday on homecooking for your dog you recommended so I see how I can make my home cooking healthly for them.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn,

I am glad you got the book already. It also has a lot of natural remedies for common health problems.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,

I was at Global again today.. (They told me i should just get a PT job there since I'm always in.. lol)

anyhow, they say they do not stock the TF rec. bones because they have no space for it right now.. ???

So which ones did you buy your guys? I'm confused! lol

I also bought some TF chicken neck bones for meals, and special ordered the TF rec. neck bones...

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So, fed Beamer the TF chicken necks yesterday and he was quie confused.. lol
Did'nt know what to do with I don't think.. hmmm... After about 5 mins he started eating it... So he ate 1 but left the 2nd. And he refused to eat one today. Guess I'll have to keep offering it to him and see how it goes...

Daniel - If he decides they are not for him, you can have my 4lb bag!

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Try putting some peanut butter on them or something. Not sure how well peanut butter and chicken goes together... Today I dipped them in gravy which i had left over from yesterday. Boy did they enjoy them! I would say Brando chews them about half way then just gulps them down. I don't think his teath or maybe it's his jaw, are strong enough to crunch the bones fully like Bogart can.

They definitely enjoyed them right off the bat. However I do sprinkle them and the patties with some digestive enzymes. I bought the enzymes to help them adjust while making the transition. I'll probably use the enzymes for another 2 weeks then stop.

I'll certainly take the bones. But you an always take it back to Global. Any food you buy there you can return. I've returned opened bags before. They don't give you any hassle. Just tell them Beamer didn't like them. They are really good for that.


----------

